# huh?



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

saw this on the academy site under hunting/whats new 

*Federal Premium® 5.56 x 45mm 62-Grain Centerfire Rifle Ammunition*

*Features and Benefits*


5.56 x 45mm
62 grains
12,500 rounds in a 30-gallon, 350 lb. barrel
Green tip
Full-metal jacket
Centerfire
Print This Page 
Item #:XM855BARSKU #:0022935316Was: $4,999.99 
Now: $4,999.99 
Price: $4,999.99

about 40cents per round before taxes.. not much of a deal.. 

rich


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the days of deals on ammo are over,only going up from here.Shooting and hunting already is a rich mans game!Also include FISHING!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Brass casings, so a better deal if you reload the once fired brass.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

wonder what that amount of Wolf would run?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Wolf Polyformance :12500 rounds 223/556 55 Gr. FMJ = $3397.00 delivered.AMMOman.$269.00 Thousand,$169 Five Hundred Rounds


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Shoot, I'd pay 3,000$ for the 30gal drum alone!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

FYI this is armor piercing steel core ammo, no hiding behind car doors with this stuff.

Rick


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Better buy it before its outlawed...223/5.56 is ONLY chambered in assault rifles


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> Better buy it before its outlawed...223/5.56 is ONLY chambered in assault rifles


That's a joke, right ?


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

Baitcaster said:


> That's a joke, right ?


It's a joke now, but I wonder if it will be after November...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

It was a joke towards the media..


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wondering,say,if 4 others would like to split the ammo with me 5 ways,2500 rounds a peice and I keep the barrel ?The cost per share would be roughly $1075.00 including tax.Any takers?PM me.


----------

